# For a boy who's 2.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Astro boy. It's been a great ride......looking forward to the rest of the journey with you ya big lug...........


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

That looks like a very happy pup. Great pics


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a big Roo Roo from Ruby birthday boy ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

He had a great day. It didn't get into the 40's (celsius) till about 4pm, so we went and did some bowhunting training till about 1.00pm, then we went to the lake and played in the water for 6 hours. It's another stinker out there, the possums are falling out of their trees and that's no load. I've taken three ringtails to the vet already from heatstroke.


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday to our Australian Cousin.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Astro..
Looks like it was a fun one.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy birthday Astro - Skyy and Max are sending best wishes your way!

The pictures are great - especially the 2nd one!
How in the world 6 pups can sit still and look pretty?
My only guess is - there are must be 10 exhausted people behind the camera trying to capture their attention


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday Sweet Astro! Many happy returns!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Astro!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Astro! Many more to come! 
That lake! I want to jump in too! 

(How's your health by the way?)


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy birthday astro! Lots of slobbery kisses and body slamming hugs, from Hercules x


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Woofs, Wags and Wiggles from Ziva and Izzy to Astro the Birthday Boy! Here's to many more years of running, romping and swimming the days away....


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro says a big Roo Roo Roo for all the birthday wishes.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy say's happy birthday Astro, from a snowy York, have a great day.... ;D


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Happy 2nd birthday, Astro!! Really great pictures! Sounds like he had a great day!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie says he's sorry he's comin' in late on this... HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ASTRO BUDDY!! Looks like you had a whole bunch of fun!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Belated Happy Birthday Astro you big 'Lug'  

Many Happy Returns 'Big Boy' and here's to many more 8) 8)

Hobbsy


----------

